# joues roses / rouges / vermeilles



## nasti

Rebonjour 

Une question qui rejoint un peu la question sur "le visage qui devient rose" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1412079.

En Pologne (ailleurs aussi ?) on considère que_ les joues roses _sont un symbole de la bonne santé, on traduit cette idée par un adjectif qui signifie = qui a des _joues* roses*.

_Les traductions que j'ai trouvées : _des joues rouges, des joues vermeilles_ (!), cela me paraît pas du tout semblable à l'équivalent polonais (pas la même intensité de couleur !). ... A moins qu'on dise en français _joues rouges_, tout en pensant à des_ joues roses_ ?

J'ai l'impression qu'on dit aussi _prendre des couleurs _(mais je ne sais pas à quelle situation c'est lié). _Une femme pleine de couleurs _alors ? Ca s'approche à _une femme de couleur_ qui est une autre "chose" ...   

Vos idées ? 

Merci !!!


----------



## snarkhunter

Non. On fait bien référence aux _joues roses_ en français : soit pour un bébé (ou en comparaison avec un bébé), soit effectivement pour une personne "en bonne santé".

Les teintes foncées ("rouge" ou "vermeil") désignent plutôt l'effet d'une violente émotion (la colère, la honte, etc)... ou bien l'effet d'une gifle !

Je ne pense pas qu'on parlera d'une "femme pleine de couleurs", mais plutôt d'un visage, d'une peau, etc.


----------



## nasti

PS
D'autres idées :

_
avoir les pommettes roses_
_Avoir le teint doré _(un grand doute ... )


----------



## snarkhunter

nasti said:


> _Avoir le teint doré _(un grand doute ... )


Effectivement !
Doré n'est pas _rose_ : cela évoque davantage le bronzage de la peau...


----------



## nasti

Merci bien snarkhunter ! 

N'y aurait-il pas une expression spécifique ou un adjectif qui décrirait cette idée pour dire autrement qu'

_Une fille aux joues roses_ ?


Merci !!!


----------



## nasti

Une autre idée :

_Une fille à la figure rosée._
_Une fille aux joues rosées._



> Petit Robert : _Sabrine souriait. Sa figure pâlotte était rosée par l'air vif _(R.Rolland)


Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Oh là là

*teint de lis et de rose* – c’est  un peu différent, c’est l’équivalent de l’expression russe « du sang avec du lait », s’il s’agit d’un teint frais et fleuri


----------



## itka

> N'y aurait-il pas une expression spécifique ou un adjectif qui décrirait cette idée pour dire autrement qu'_Une fille aux joues roses_ ?


Est-ce que tu ne parles que d'une description _physique_ ou bien mets-tu une autre idée derrière ces mots ? 
Parce qu'en français, je ne vois pas comment décrire cela autrement qu'en répétant ce qui a déjà été dit : une fille aux joues roses... au teint rosé, peut-être...


----------



## nasti

Merci bien Oh là là et itka 



Oh là là said:


> *teint de lis et de rose* – c’est  un peu différent, c’est l’équivalent de l’expression russe « du sang avec du lait », s’il s’agit d’un teint frais et fleuri



Ca peut être une bonne piste et ... nous avons la même expression (« du sang avec du lait ») ! 



itka said:


> Est-ce que tu ne parles que d'une description _physique_ ou bien mets-tu une autre idée derrière ces mots ?
> Parce qu'en français, je ne vois pas comment décrire cela autrement qu'en répétant ce qui a déjà été dit : une fille aux joues roses... au teint rosé, peut-être...



En effet, c'est assez compliqué ... Il s'agit d'une description physique (un beau teint, frais, d'une belle couleur) qui sous-entend la bonne santé, l'énergie ... Il s'agit plutôt d'une expression imagée.

_Les joues roses _- en faisant des recherches sur le web, je n'arrive pas à saisir s'il s'agit des joues qui ont littéralement la couleur _rose_ ou si ce_ rose_ renvoie à la santé. Parce que ... on trouve facilement des modes d'emploi pour le maquillage _joues roses_, etc. et dans l'idée polonaise du mot, on ne peut avoir ce teint que grâce à l'air frais, aux déplacements en plein air, etc.
Dans le passé, l'adjectif polonais était souvent utilisé pour décrire le teint des filles qui habitaient la campagne (par opposition à celui de jeunes bourgeoises ou ou de jeunes aristocrates qui étaient _pâles_, suivant la mode de l'époque).

Il y avait ces 2 idéaux : 
à la campagne : fille ronde, potelée et .... (teint)
en ville : fille mince et pâle 

J'ai trouvé une remarque intéressante sur *vermeil *:


> *b)* [En parlant de la peau, du teint d'une pers.; _p. méton._, en parlant d'une pers.; l'accent est mis sur l'éclat plus que sur la couleur; _vermeil_ connote la bonne santé, la fraîcheur, la jeunesse] http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/vermeil


----------



## itka

Une fille qu'on décrit avec des _"joues roses"_ évoque pour moi, la jeunesse, la fraîcheur, la santé, l'amour, la beauté...même si elle est en ville.
Une fille _"aux joues vermeilles"_, je pense qu'elle vit à la campagne, au grand air, elle travaille dans les champs... Elle est en bonne santé, elle travaille dur, elle est forte.
Une fille _"aux joues rouges_"... J'imagine plutôt qu'elle a honte ou qu'elle est en colère ou qu'elle vient de courir... Mais il est possible aussi qu'il s'agisse de la même que celle aux joues vermeilles : une fille de la campagne.
Si elle a des _"pommettes rouges"_... c'est généralement un signe de maladie, de fièvre (tuberculose ou autre).


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup itka !!! 

Tes définitions m'aident beaucoup !

Et encore une question  ... où placer _dans ce classement les joues *colorées* __le teint *coloré *_ ? (selon mes sources : _coloré_ = _rouge, vermeil_)


----------



## itka

Je ne peux te donner que mon sentiment. D'autres peut-être interprètent ces mots autrement que moi...et il faudrait leur demander s'ils sont d'accord.
Si on me parlait d'une femme "au teint coloré" j'imaginerais quelqu'un qui a un peu forcé sur la bonne chère ou sur la boisson ! Ce teint-là, je ne le vois pas comme quelque chose de beau. J'imagine des plaques rouges sur un visage un peu échauffé...et pas très jeune !


----------



## Uve

Pour rester sur les joues, pourquoi ne pas utiliser "de bonnes joues"?
L'expression donne une impression de santé mais laisse peut être entendre qu'il s'agit d'une personne un peu grosse...


----------



## itka

> pourquoi ne pas utiliser "de bonnes joues"?


Parce que ce fil traite des couleurs !


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Les filles aux joues rouges ? Ce sont des filles de la campagne, fraîches, gaies... et normandes, selon Stone et Charden en 1973   :
_
[...]
_ _Les boeufs made in Normandie_
_Un petit village plein d'amis_
_Et puis les *filles aux joues rouges*_
_Qui donnent aux hommes de là-bas_
_[...]_

Elle ne sont ni rouges de honte ni rouges de terreur ! Mais rouges de l'air de la campagne   
Sinon, pour moi ce sont les bébés ou les fillettes qui sont roses des joues


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,



nasti said:


> [...]
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'on dit aussi _prendre des couleurs _(mais je ne sais pas à quelle situation c'est lié). _Une femme pleine de couleurs _alors ? Ca s'approche à _une femme de couleur_ qui est une autre "chose" ...
> 
> Vos idées ?
> 
> Merci !!!


On dit bien que quelqu'un « a pris des couleurs » quand, sous l'effet du soleil, ses joues (mais pas seulement les joues, d'autres parties de son corps également) ont changé de couleur : il a bronzé (voire il a bruni — pas comme Carla—).
On dit des paysans qu'ils ont le teint en permanence hâlé sous l'effet du grand air et du soleil (à cause des travaux des champs).
Il me venait aussi le terme couperosé, mais ce n'est pas vraiment positif (la couperose étant une maladie)... et on virerait alors au violet !  (cf. ici)


----------



## Salvatos

(Ici du moins) on dit aussi « prendre des couleurs » pour une personne qui se remettrait d'un étourdissement, d'un haut-le-coeur, etc. et qui en aurait pâli. Si elle reprend des couleurs, son teint revient à la normal et on peut estimer que la « crise » ou le choc est passé(e).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Salvatos said:


> (Ici du moins) on dit aussi « prendre des couleurs » pour une personne qui se remettrait d'un étourdissement, d'un haut-le-coeur, etc. et qui en aurait pâli. Si elle reprend des couleurs, son teint revient à la normal et on peut estimer que la « crise » ou le choc est passé(e).


C'est vrai, mais dans ce cas je dis plutôt _re_prendre des couleurs (elles étaient parties, elles sont revenues ! ). Mais ça n'a alors plus rien à voir avec le soleil ou le grand air !


----------



## Salvatos

Très vrai !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Je dirais que :

Les bébés/jeunes enfants/garçons imberbes ont les joues *roses*, quoique..


> Encore jolie par exemple, et encore fraîche, avec les pommettes bien roses, comme certains vieillards ont le don de les conserver.


Les jeunes filles en santé ont les joues *rosées *


> Marthe avait la figure ronde, un teint de lait, des joues rosées comme une émotion de jeune fille


 Joli, non?

Les joues sont *rosies* ou *rougies *par le froid/le grand air (si elles sont rougies, c'est qu'il fait plus froid ou qu'on a oublié l'écran solaire)

Les femmes qui ne sont plus des jeunes filles, mais qui n'ont ni le teint blafard, ni le teint trop hâlé/tanné, ni les joues empourprées par la couperose ont un « *teint santé* ». Mais je soupçone que « teint santé » est un québécisme... et puis on s'éloigne des couleurs.

« *Joues vermeilles* » ne m'est pas familier, mais comme le vermeil est un rouge vif, je le comprends comme itka l'a expliqué, ou comme les « filles aux joues rouges » de la campagne/Normandie.  

Celle qui a honte a les joues *rouge tomate*, et celle qui est en colère a les joues *écarlates*. 
Et pour moi un *teint coloré* est un teint bazané/bruni... parfois trop. Quand on prend des couleurs, on a la peau dorée. 

P.S. : Et oui, c'est bien *re*prendre des couleur, dans le contexte de Salvatos


----------

